# DD  ou alim malade ??



## cavag (8 Mai 2010)

Soit un iBook G4 sous Mac OS 10.5.8. Sa propriétaire entend d'abord un petit bruit qui s'amplifie. Session suivante, bruit "d'avion", roue colorée. Session suivante le lendemain, le Mac redémarre parfaitement, internet sans problème et rechûte.
Lorsque je le vois, bong de démarrage, écran gris et bruit de disque dur qui boite ( ou ne tourne pas à sa vitesse ).

Démontage. me voilà perplexe, car le disque monté en externe sur mon MBP, tourne sans problème, j'en ai profité pour récupérer les données, et Disk Warrior ne relève que des défauts mineurs. Utilitaire de disque, lui le trouve parfait. 

Donc il n'est peut-être pas en cause...

Se peut il que l'alimentation ne fournisse pas une tension suffisante ?? Quel module serait responsable ? 

Merci d'avance de vos avis.


----------



## mac22 (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Ne serait-ce pas un problème de ventilo ? Car si la machine chauffe trop elle arrête toutes activités jusqu'à reprendre une température normale.


----------



## cavag (10 Mai 2010)

Je ne crois pas, les problèmes sont apparus quasi instantanément lors de mes derniers essais, la machine n'a pas eu le temps de chauffer ( à mon sens ). 

Merci, je continue les recherches côté alim.


----------



## mac_eric (11 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

Tu as je pense un pb sur le connecteur disque dur sur la carte mere : 
Ce connecteur est blanc et en général il se déssoude.

Cordialement
eric


----------

